# Insurance Documentation Denied



## Albert Pham (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Uber People community. I recently decided to signup to become a driver with Uber. I passed the background check, and every other documentation initially uploaded at signup was approved besides my insurance policy. I'm listed under the family insurance policy, and didn't realize my name had to be listed on the physical policy card; my mothers name is listed on it instead. 

Would sending the proof of where I'm listed under the family be sufficient, i.e. sending the policy declaration? Or does my name HAVE to be on that policy card.

I did a lot of research and have found conflicting answers, most of which are before 2016. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You should be able to call the Insurance company and have them give you a card with your name on it if you are listed as an authorized driver.

One thing you need to be concerned about. Chances are, if you are just trying to piggy back on your family's insurance policy, you haven't advised them to upgrade your coverage to include Rideshare Endorsement. You could be setting your family up for a loss of insurance coverage if your insurance company were to ever find our someone listed on the policy is driving Uber.

How will they find out? If it's a pricey payout, say someone in your policy hit a car and totalling BOTH vehicles, several injuries... they will do a full blown investigation into every aspect of the crash and drivers, as well as policy holders. If they can find a reason to deem your policy void, such as driving for commercial purposes on a personal policy, then you've violated the terms of your contract and they can deny your claim.

Continue at your own risk...


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You should be able to call the Insurance company and have them give you a card with your name on it if you are listed as an authorized driver.
> 
> One thing you need to be concerned about. Chances are, if you are just trying to piggy back on your family's insurance policy, you haven't advised them to upgrade your coverage to include Rideshare Endorsement. You could be setting your family up for a loss of insurance coverage if your insurance company were to ever find our someone listed on the policy is driving Uber.
> 
> ...


W O R D. [t.y.]


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh yeah 1 thing people fail to remember....when you first signed up way back when they wanted a copy of your personal insurance......ever wonder why?....well one reason is to verify you do have insurance but one of the ways they verify is by actually calling insurance identifying themselves by Uber/Raiser LLC and request copy of declaration pace info.........and Insurance companies are NOT stupid.....anymore......they have put 2 and 2 together......so tread lightly Uber drivers ............from Jim Croce..."Don't mess around with Jim".........You don't pull on Superman's cape ...you don't spit into the win......you don't pull the mask off old lone ranger.....and you don't mess around with Slim


----------

